# Suspension difference



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

does anybody know what the suspension difference (technically) between the LT1 LT2 with disc brakes and the performance suspension and the LTZ. 

I would like to what exactly they are doing to the suspension that makes it worth the upgrade. I drove both the LT1 and LTZ not on the same day but I did not notice a big difference. I did notice that when I was doing 40 or 45 on the LTZ it seemed like I wasn't going that fast but I have a feeling that was because of the tires.

thanks in advance


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

The upgraded suspension is about 1" lower and a bit firmer. It's not extremely noticable but probably worthy of the price. It's included in the LTZ and is part of a $400 package that includes 17" wheels on the 2LT. If you have the option of getting it, do it


----------

